
Rails 5.2.0 Released: Active Storage,Redis Cache Store, HTTP/2 Early Hints, CSP - sadiqmmm
http://weblog.rubyonrails.org/
======
ansonhoyt
Nice set of updates.

I'm looking forward to playing with ActiveStorage. Hoping this results of a
stronger, more maintained answer than the string of other popular libraries
we've used.

Glad to see Webpacker is progressing. It works now, but felt too
messy/challenging to motivate me to use it more extensively. I think some of
that comes from the JS/webpack side, but that side seems to be improving too.

